# Big Shake-up in the Castlemaid household



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A lot of stuff has been happening with Falkor. Some of you already know about it, others have been asking. Time to Spill the beans.

Falkor was a sleeper puppy - though I'm not really using the term correctly. He started out as a wonderful and perfect companion, with Awesome drives and biddability up to to sky, making him a dream come true! Though as he matured and turned the corner into adolescence and puberty, a very different dog emerged. 

He seemed to be directly channeling the strongest dogs from his pedigree, all rolled into one little dog. His behaviour at times was extreme and unpredictable. He was more than I bargained for, more than anyone could have guessed. But at other times he was sweet, compliant, playful, and loving. 

I did not have the skills or experience to work with a dog like this. So as difficult as it was, I sent him back. Actually, few people would have had the skills or experience to work with a dog like Falkor - and this is coming from Chris, Tim, and other very experienced people who have had a chance to see Falkor, work with him, and evaluate him.

So Falkor found a new home with a National Level helper/trainer who plans on taking Falkor to high-level competition. Falkor just loves this guy! This is a person that regularly works with National and international caliber dogs, but 15 Month old Falkor impressed him like no dog has impressed him before. 

It killed me to send him back, despite the problems, he was my baby, always listened to me, and I love him. But I knew that being with me was not the right place for him, and his new owner and Falkor just clicked and bonded immediatly, you could just see the love Falkor has for him, and I get nothing but good updates back via Chris. 

So my baby is gone, and I'm planning on hidding in a hole, licking my wounds, feeling sorry for myself - but guess what Chris went ahead and did?? That darn woman offered me Gryffon!!! Darn her!!! How in the world could I refuse such a hunk! 

So in a couple of days I will make the 10 hr drive to Vancouver to pick Gryff up at the airport, and officially welcome him to the Castlemaid household. 

So, here is for Gryffon:









http://wildhauskennels.com/glittergallery.htm

I'll make sure to post lots of pics once I get my hands on him! 

Thank you Chris and Tim for all your care, concern, support, and friendship!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, Lucia, what a story. Good for you for realizing that Falkor had potential you couldn't realize. I am very sorry for your loss but happy that you will be getting a new boy. And is he ever handsome!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I forgot to ask how Keeta is doing with Falkor gone? And have you broken it to her that another one is coming?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Lucia. If only all of us could be as unselfish as you! What a difficult decision you have made to let Falkor go fulfill his destiny, even if it's without you in his life on a daily basis.









Gryff is a beauty! If only my pup had all of his shots so that I could get back and forth across the border easily, we might be standing alongside you at the airport to welcome him to the PNW.... but then again, I might be inclined to claim him at baggage and smuggle him home too.









Looking forward to lots of photos and updates....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh wow I had no idea of what had been going on with Falkor. But you did what was right for both of you. 

Gryph is gorgeous!! 

Sounds like all will come out well for everyone. 


I know Havoc's breeder would never have been so generous or supportive.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Lucia-
Here's another shot of him. 









I have been quietly, humbly honored to be able to watch this drama unfold and meet both the boys and am absolutely giddy for and with you all. 

Kudos, Chris, you are quite the Mother hen with your brood, wherever on this globe that reaches!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition! I am sure you will be over the moon with Gryff-if he is anything like Karlo(Identical in looks,so personality is similar as well, no doubt!)








Keeta will hopefully accept him as her new BFF!!
I am one of the lucky ones to get to see Falkor regularly as I have been visiting the club where his new owner is the TD of. Yesterday, he looked completely focused and happy to work w/him after only a week, you can see the bond unfolding. He couldn't have wound up w/ a better match for his maturing personality, IMO.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Congrats on your new addition! I am sure you will be over the moon with Gryff


I'll second that!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kudos Lucia, Chris, and Tim for first and foremost looking out for the best interests of the dogs.

Congrats on the "swap" of sorts. Wow Gryff looks like Karlo in that pic!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I got a few pics of Falkor working with his new owner, courtesy of Chris and Tim. I hear his new owner
is completely in love with the little terror, and it looks mutual!



























And one protection one that is really cool! 









Thanks for the pic of Gryffon, Dan. Everytime I see a picture of him, he just gets more and more handsome!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: G-burg
> 
> 
> > Quote: Congrats on your new addition! I am sure you will be over the moon with Gryff
> ...


me third..









Looking forward to hearing about you and Gryff.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Quote:I forgot to ask how Keeta is doing with Falkor gone?


Keeta is doing well - Towards the end I had to keep Keeta and Falkor completely separated and Falkor required a lot of management and took a big chunk of my daily time and poor Keeta was being neglected. She sure enjoyed him when he was still a little pup, but as he got older things weren't as sweet and rosy between them anymore. So after Falkor was gone, she perked up at getting more attention and more freedom. 



> Quote:And have you broken it to her that another one is coming?


Actually, I think she was the one who let me know she was ready for another little brother! I was considering Chris's offer of Gryffon, and asked Keeta how she would like another dog to come and live with us. Now it's not like she actually _said_ anything, but I think she was telling me something. Usually, she ignores the cats, but after I asked her about another lil brother she sauntered over to one of the cats and tried in the most gentlest of ways to engage it in play - then she did the same thing to the other cat, bowing and gently pouncing up and down in an effort to get the cat to react. I was stunned - I have never seen her _invite_ a cat for some play. It was a bit like your experience with Rafi catching flies - you know there is a level of feeling and thinking that they are trying to express that you could not have foreseen. So Keeta settled it - we're getting Gryff! 



> Quote:Gryff is a beauty! If only my pup had all of his shots so that I could get back and forth across the border easily, we might be standing alongside you at the airport to welcome him to the PNW....


Aww, I am so touched by this offer! (minus the smuggling Gryff across the border in your baggage







.)

Don't know if you still would have wanted to come and stand alongside me as Gryff's flight is coming in at 11:30 PM. And then I still will have to hike over to the main terminal (about 15 minutes) and back to the cargo terminal to clear customs. And the forecast is for rain . . . 

You still wanna come?? 

Jane! I'm so jealous that you will be training at Falkor's new club and see him regularly! Hope to get lots of updates from you, and lots of updates and pics of Karlo so we can compare how him and his identical brother in Canada are doing! 

And thanks again everyone for the good wishes and support. Especially since many of you have gone through some very trying times recently - yet you all still have enough goodness in your hearts to send good wishes my way - shows you how awesome you guys all are!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow looks like you did a great job with the foundation work!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWow, Lucia, what a story. Good for you for realizing that Falkor had potential you couldn't realize. I am very sorry for your loss but happy that you will be getting a new boy. And is he ever handsome!


Second that.

Looking forward to updates on both. 
Congrats.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I really want to give BIG KUDOS to Lucia for really putting Falk's best interest first. I know it's been a heartwrenching situation all around and it's always difficult to accept that a dog may not be a good personality match. She's gone above and beyond in focusing on what's best for Falkor and he's certainly benefited from it. 

And now I even know why I suddenly got cold feet about sending Gryff to Europe as we'd planned and backed out from doing so, rather disappointing his expectant owner in the process.... seems he was really meant to go to Lucia all along!

It's been tough, but in the end things have worked out all around. Falk's in a home with just the right person for him, and that person now has a dog who is an ideal fit for his goals. And I've no doubt that Gryff and Lucia will be in love from the moment they meet tomorrow night, and that'll be a perfect situation for both of them too.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Castlemaid, I had no idea what was going on. I want to give you a big hug for realizing that as much as you loved Falkor that you two just were not what either of you needed. That has to be a very heard decision. I second the kudos on the foundation work.

I am sure that you will be head over heels for Gryff. I am looking forward to updates.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget to take your camera to the airport!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Based on his body language in the pics in this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1194465#Post1194465

I think Keeta is going to love her new little brother! 

And what a wonderful story about her response to your question! I can't wait to see them together!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear Falkor didn't work out, so to speak. However, I'm glad he's with a new handler and using everything you taught him to be a wonderful dog.







I'm sure Gryffin will be a welcome addition as well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The hardest thing in the world to do is to admit you are not the best owner for your dog.

It takes a true dog lover to admit that - and you are one!!

I am glad that both you and Falkor are happier now and that you will have another little guy to liven up your and Keeta's lives.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like everything is really working out for the best







Awesome for all involved for putting the dog(s) first!
Hope to see many updates on Gryffon and Keeta (as well as Falkor!) All beautiful dogs.

My foot was getting tired.. lol. Now I can't wait to here more about the new addition when he arrives







Many thoughts!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You have probably left already to pick up Gryff, but just sending positive thoughts for a safe flight, and roadtrip to his new digs! Can't wait for pics, please post some as soon as you can!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks again for all the well wishes everyone! 

We're about 3-4 hours behind Michigan time (I can never remember which), so I will be leaving shortly. 

Cool, windy weather - looks perfect!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh Lucia.. every time I read this story I get all choked up. It's almost like a fairy tale story in the end. You will be able to watch your Falkor accomplish GREAT things and you will bond I'm sure immediately with Gryff. I just can wait to follow this. Good Luck with picking him up at the air port.+


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Lucia,

(Before reading my post, please understand, I am in line for a Wildhaus puppy from the "I" litter. Seeing these dogs come into the world from the F, G, and soon to be H litters, and seeing them go to their new owners is KILLING ME!!!!!) 

I have been fortunate enough to spend time with both Falkor and Gryffon. They are both impressive Wildhaus dogs in their own right. I agree, the handler/owner/trainer Falkor is now matched with is a logical fit....Falkor is alot of dog...and I suspect we'll be hearing of his competitive accomplishments in the future. 

Although I am a sucker for those blanket coated dogs, and I find Falkor to be put together very well…..however, for me personally, Gryffon would be my pick. His structure is equally as impressive, and his drive is amazing, but more important, he is more balanced. I could totally see him working hard on the SchH field and sleeping at the foot of my bed later that same evening...his transition from fighter to lover is really great. With five children, and given that my SchH dog is also a family pet/protector....I would give my eye tooth for Gryff.

As I wait for my "I" litter pup, please know I am back here in Michigan, green with envy!!!!! 

Best wishes with your awesome pup!

Wayne


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Lucia~ hope all goes smoothly at the airport. I can't wait to hear all about it. I am envisioning a love at first sight fairy tale scene. 

Wayne, that is awesome! These Wildhaus dogs are just amazing, really outstanding dogs all the way around. I am sure your "I" pup will make you jsut as happy as my "G" pup has made me!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

"G" "I" want one too..... 

Counting ahead a few years down the road I am kind of thinking about the "M" litter. If I go with working lines it will be Wildhaus. 

I have not heard one negative thing about a Wildhaus pup. Flakor being more dog than Lucia could have is the first "not a perfect match" that I have heard of but the breeder did the right thing with the owner and the dog. That gets my vote. 


waiting for pictures.......


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I am so excited for you Lucia. I know it was a hard decision with Falkor but I think Gryffon will be a perfect match. Here's hoping for a safe trip back home! I can't wait to hear what you think of your Sable Hunk!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Lucia called early this morning to let me know Gryff had arrived safe and sound. All is well.









She'll be offline for a couple days, so we'll have to wait a bit for updates and photos.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, what a story and what a breeder! It is a true misery for all parties when a dog and an owner are mismatched so Lucia and Chris did the right thing. I just think about my own story with Yana and that the breeder simply told me to put her down ... Will be looking forward to updates!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For those that missed it - here's the picture thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1197151&page=1#Post1197151


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally I have time to post!

Congratulations on the new addition to the family, as someone said, all the story is like a fairy tale where after a climax of sorrow and doubt everything unfolded to be great for everyone involved, including the Wildhaus, the dogs and the new owner of Falkor.

Surely you will still miss him a lot, I've been missing Auca for two years, but when you know a dog is where he is supossed to be and otherwise it would be selfish it is a sadness you bear with a smile on your face.

And Chris, please keep us updated with Falkor progress, he will ever be part of our "familiy"


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Catu, I do miss Falkor, but having Gryffon now really is healing. 

It was hard to send him back, I couln'd imagine myself without him here, and getting another puppy would be too much like trying to replace him, and of course, you can't replace the love of your dog. 

But getting Gryffon as a bit older dog, not as a wee puppy, it feels more like I just got _another_ dog, instead of a "replacement" puppy - he isn't here to replace Falkor, because let's face, what dog could do that, but he is here to be my friend - and splendidly filling in that role!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lucia I know it must be bittersweet but I am so glad to read that everything is working out good for you and your pack!


----------

